# verb + preposition - hasta transladar



## RushRealSlow

I was in Spanish class today and she told us that you never conjugate verbs after a preopistion (despues, hasta, por, para, ect.). For example she told use that in spanish you say...

Despque ducharme, me visto.

so if I want to say My ancestors lived in Poland until they moved to America I would say "Los antepasados miyos vivi'a en Polonia hasta transladar a los EE.UU?" thanks for the help


----------



## micafe

RushRealSlow said:


> I was in Spanish class today and she told us that you never conjugate verbs after a preopistion (despues, hasta, por, para, ect.). For example she told use that in spanish you say...
> 
> Despque ducharme, me visto.
> 
> so if I want to say My ancestors lived in Poland until they moved to America I would say "Los antepasados miyos vivi'a en Polonia hasta transladar a los EE.UU?" thanks for the help


 
Your question is not very clear. You also have several typos there.

*'Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta que se mudaron a los Estados Unidos'*. 

I still don't understand your question


----------



## RushRealSlow

my spanish teacher said that you can't conjugate a verb after a perposition...so she told us to write

*'Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta mudarse a los Estados Unidos'*


----------



## Juana la Loca

RushRealSlow said:


> I was in Spanish class today and she told us that you never conjugate verbs after a preopistion (despues, hasta, por, para, ect.). For example she told use that in spanish you say...
> 
> Despque ducharme, me visto.
> 
> so if I want to say My ancestors lived in Poland until they moved to America I would say "Los antepasados miyos vivi'a en Polonia hasta transladar a los EE.UU?" thanks for the help


Después *de* ducharme, me seco y me visto.  
Después de ducharme *iré *a verte. 
Your example:
Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta que se trasladaron a EEUU 
Or.. My ancestors were living in Poland until they move to USA
Mis antepasados vivían en Polonia hasta que se trasladaron a EEUU 

Tell me mor examples...


----------



## micafe

RushRealSlow said:


> my spanish teacher said that you can't conjugate a verb after a perposition...so she told us to write
> 
> *'Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta mudarse a los Estados Unidos'*


 
That's not true. It depends on the preposition. Sometimes you need to put a conjuction between the preposition and the verb like in my example:

*Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta que se mudaron a los Estados Unidos.* 
As you can see, the verb 'mudar' is conjugated. 

Both sentences are correct, yours and mine . 

There are prepositions that do not allow an infinitive: 

*Según vimos en el mapa, Colombia está en el trópico. 
*
And there are also prepositions that do not allow a verb at all: 

*Bajo - hacia*.

So I don't know what your teacher was talking about. 

By the way, 'después' is not a preposition but an adverb


----------



## Outsider

micafe said:


> That's not true. It depends on the preposition. Sometimes you need to put a conjuction between the preposition and the verb like in my example:
> 
> *Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta que se mudaron a los Estados Unidos.*
> As you can see, the verb 'mudar' is conjugated.


That's probably the point, though: unless you add _que_, you can't conjugate the verb. 



micafe said:


> But also there are prepositions that do not allow an infinitive:
> 
> *Según vimos en el mapa, Colombia está en el trópico.
> *


I think _según_ is a conjunction, there, not a preposition.

P.S. Let me add, though, that I think it's a waste of time to learn such a rule. It's better to learn particular structures, and internalize which verb forms go where according to their _meaning_.


----------



## micafe

Outsider said:


> I think _según_ is a conjunction, there, not a preposition.
> quote]
> 
> *según**.*
> 
> *(**Del**lat.** secundum).*
> 
> *1.* *prep.* Conforme, o con arreglo, a. _Según la ley._ _Según arte._ _Según eso._
> *2. prep.* Con arreglo, o en conformidad, a lo que, o a como. _Según veamos._ _Según se encuentre mañana el enfermo._
> *3. prep.* En proporción o correspondencia a. _Se te pagará según lo que trabajes._
> *4. prep.* De la misma suerte o manera que. _Todo queda según estaba._
> *5. prep.* Por el modo en que. _La cabeza sin toca, ni con otra cosa adornada que con sus mismos cabellos, que eran sortijas de oro, según eran rubios y enrizados._
> *6. prep.* Ante nombres o pronombres personales, con arreglo o conformemente a lo que opinan o dicen las personas de que se trate. _Según él._ _Según ellos._ _Según Aristóteles._ _Según San Pablo._
> *7. prep.* U. con la conjunción _que_. _Según que lo prueba la experiencia._
> *8. prep.* Con carácter adverbial y en frases elípticas, indica eventualidad o contingencia. _Iré o me quedaré, según._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​​


----------



## lazarus1907

RushRealSlow said:


> my spanish teacher said that you can't conjugate a verb after a perposition...so she told us to write
> 
> *'Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta mudarse a los Estados Unidos'*


Your Spanish teacher is plain wrong or you misunderstood something. In some subordinate clauses you can use the infinitive if the subject of the subordinate matches that of the principal; otherwise you must conjugate it:

(Yo) Quiero que (tú) compres el pan.
(Yo)  Quiero comprar (yo) el pan.

(Yo)  Lo he comprado *para* que (tú) juegues.
(Yo)  Lo he comprado *para* jugar (yo).


----------



## RushRealSlow

She said that for our essay we are writing that if we use a propsition  we should NOT conjugate the verb, I thought this was VERY weird so I asked it her. She gave us another example...

Antes de ir a mi clase, hago mi tarea.

Does it have to do anything with propsitions that deal with time? In both examples she gave me (despues and antes de) the prepositions deal with time.


----------



## Outsider

It could be that what she meant to teach you was that after prepositions you use the infinitive rather than the gerund, as you might be tempted to do in that sentence.

I don't really know; I'm just guessing. Why don't you ask her to explain again what she meant? Tell her a bunch of native speakers in a message board thought the rule sounded strange. But _don't_ assume you understood her right. You may be misremembering.

If she insists, show her Micafe's counterexample:

_Según vimos en el mapa, Colombia está en el trópico. _


----------



## micafe

RushRealSlow said:


> She said that for our essay we are writing that if we use a propsition we should NOT conjugate the verb, I thought this was VERY weird so I asked it her. She gave us another example...
> 
> Antes de ir a mi clase, hago mi tarea.
> 
> Does it have to do anything with propsitions that deal with time? In both examples she gave me (despues and antes de) the prepositions deal with time.


 
RushRealSlow,

There's something very wrong here. Either you misunderstood your teacher or she doesn't know what she's saying. 

If she specifically said that _after a preposition you can't put a conjugated verb_, she is wrong. We're telling you that is not true.

If she specifically said that _after the prepositions 'antes' and 'después' you can't put a conjugated verb_, she doesn't know what the prepositions in Spanish are because those are adverbs!!! .

If she just said that _after 'antes' and 'después' you cannot put a conjugated verb,_ that's not true either because you can say *'antes de que comiera'* (using a conjuction)

If she said that _after 'antes' and 'después' you do not put the verb in the gerund as you do in English_, *she is right*!!. 

In English you say *'before eating'* but that's not something you say in Spanish. You cannot say *'antes de comiendo'* but *'antes de comer'* (infinitive) or *'antes de que + comiera'* (conjugated verb). 

I have the feeling this might be it. Make sure you understand your teacher before telling her she's wrong, because you may have misunderstood her.. 

Ok?? 

Please let me know. I'm kind of worried now..


----------



## RushRealSlow

she told the class to not conjugate a verb after despues and antes because they are prepositions that deal with time. Please keep in mind, this spanish class is needed for EVERYBODY in the college to take (and me as well since I am a Spanish major) so she tends to keep things as SIMPLE and possible. I am getting a better grasp on what she meant. I do beleive she meant that you do not put the verb in the gerund because she made a very quick comment about it, but didn't explain because she didn't want to confuse anybody.

I think what she meant when she said that you can't have a conjugated verb after a preposition is that you need a the cunjunction 'que' before it?


----------



## Outsider

But you don't always need it:



Outsider said:


> _Según vimos en el mapa, Colombia está en el trópico. _


----------



## micafe

RushRealSlow said:


> she told the class to not conjugate a verb after despues and antes because _they are prepositions that deal with time _. Please keep in mind, this spanish class is needed for EVERYBODY in the college to take (and me as well since I am a Spanish major) so she tends to keep things as SIMPLE and possible. I am getting a better grasp on what she meant. I do beleive she meant that you do not put the verb in the gerund because she made a very quick comment about it, but didn't explain because she didn't want to confuse anybody.
> 
> I think what she meant when she said that you can't have a conjugated verb after a preposition is that you need a the cunjunction 'que' before it?


 
I'm sorry, I don't want to argue but those are not prepositions, they're adverbs. 

And not always a verb after a preposition needs a conjuction. No matter how you look at it, that statement is wrong. 

Teaching something that's not correct is not making things simple . 

Just remember you never put the verb in the gerund in Spanish unless it's used with 'estar' or it's referring to an action that's taking place before or at the same time as another action in the same sentence.


----------



## Ivy29

RushRealSlow said:


> I was in Spanish class today and she told us that you never conjugate verbs after a preopistion (despues, hasta, por, para, ect.). For example she told use that in spanish you say...
> 
> Despque ducharme, me visto.
> 
> so if I want to say My ancestors lived in Poland until they moved to America I would say "Los antepasados miyos vivi'a en Polonia hasta transladar a los EE.UU?" thanks for the help


 
That's the rule when you use prepositions in front of a verb it goes in INFINITIVE in Spanish and gerund in English.
Gerund (English)= Infinitive (Spanish).

Ivy29


----------



## asm

Dejame desentonar, con todo el respeto creo que la maestra estA en lo correcto.
Las preposiciones generalmente son seguidas por verbos en infinitivo. En la oracion "antes de ir ..." el verbo ir estA precedido de la preposiciOn "de", no de "antes".
En el ejemplo "segUn vimos", segUn actUa como adverbio.

Llevo un buen rato buscando la fuente que encontrE en que decian eso mismo, que las preposiciones van seguidas de verbos en infinitivo (si es que hay verbo), pero no logro encontrarla. 

Aqui van unos ejemplos:

Acabo de ENCONTRAR 
Vamos a VISITAR a Miguel
Le pegaron por ENTRAR sin PAGAR
Comimos hasta REVENTAR 
Yo estoy entre REIR y LLORAR
Este foro sirve para APRENDER
Me reganaron por HABLAR mucho
Juan se escondiO tras PERDER las elecciones
Mi equipo lleva tres meses sin PERDER
No te molestes en ENCONTRAR excepciones a la regla, seguro las hay 


He de aceptar que puede haber excepciones, pero sI se puede decir que las preposiciones, cuando van seguidas por verbos, Estos deben permanecer en infinitivo.




micafe said:


> RushRealSlow,
> 
> There's something very wrong here. Either you misunderstood your teacher or she doesn't know what she's saying.
> 
> If she specifically said that _after a preposition you can't put a conjugated verb_, she is wrong. We're telling you that is not true.
> 
> If she specifically said that _after the prepositions 'antes' and 'después' you can't put a conjugated verb_, she doesn't know what the prepositions in Spanish are because those are adverbs!!! .
> 
> If she just said that _after 'antes' and 'después' you cannot put a conjugated verb,_ that's not true either because you can say *'antes de que comiera'* (using a conjuction)
> 
> If she said that _after 'antes' and 'después' you do not put the verb in the gerund as you do in English_, *she is right*!!.
> 
> In English you say *'before eating'* but that's not something you say in Spanish. You cannot say *'antes de comiendo'* but *'antes de comer'* (infinitive) or *'antes de que + comiera'* (conjugated verb).
> 
> I have the feeling this might be it. Make sure you understand your teacher before telling her she's wrong, because you may have misunderstood her..
> 
> Ok??
> 
> Please let me know. I'm kind of worried now..


----------



## Jellby

micafe said:


> Yes, there are some prepositions that do not allow a conjugated verb: *'cabe decir que ella...'*



Be careful, this "cabe" is not a preposition, it's a form of the verb "caber" (and "decir que ella..." is the subject). The preposition "cabe" is very seldom used, archaic, and it means "next to": "usaba poner cabe sí un jarillo de vino".


----------



## lazarus1907

RushRealSlow said:


> She said that for our essay we are writing that if we use a propsition we should NOT conjugate the verb, I thought this was VERY weird so I asked it her. She gave us another example...
> 
> Antes de ir a mi clase, hago mi tarea.


Easy: _Antes de que vayas a clase, hago mis tareas_.

In your teacher's example, before YOU go to the class, YOU do the task; that's why you use infinitive. If it is before HE goes to class, YOU do your task, then you must conjugate.


asm said:


> Dejame desentonar, con todo el respeto creo que la maestra estA en lo correcto. *No lo está.*
> Las preposiciones generalmente son seguidas por verbos en infinitivo. *Solo cuando el sujeto es compartido y en perífrasis de infinitivo.* En la oracion "antes de ir ..." el verbo ir estA precedido de la preposiciOn "de", no de "antes".
> En el ejemplo "segUn vimos", segUn actUa como adverbio.
> 
> Llevo un buen rato buscando la fuente que encontrE en que decian eso mismo, que las preposiciones van seguidas de verbos en infinitivo (si es que hay verbo), pero no logro encontrarla.


No lo encontrarás porque no existe tal regla. A continuación, ejemplos con preposiciones, con y sin infinitivo:

Voy *a* comer (perífrasis de infinitivo).
Vengo *a* invitar.
Vengo *a* que me invites.

Sueño *con* ser rico.
Sueño *con* que seas rico.

Estoy harto *de* trabajar.
Estoy harto *de* que trabajes.

Antes *de* saber la regla, creía que después de una preposición se usa el infinitivo.
Antes *de* que supieras la regla, creías que después de una preposición se usa el infinitivo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Excepto en las perífrasis de infinitivo (donde el infinitivo es obligatorio), todas las frases se pueden modificar para que exijan un verbo conjugado en lugar del infinitivo. Tan solo hay que cambiar el sujeto de la subordinada:





asm said:


> Acabo de ENCONTRAR *-> Perífrasis de infinitivo (construcción fija)*
> Vamos a VISITAR a Miguel *-> Perífrasis de infinitivo *
> Le pegaron por ENTRAR sin PAGAR  Le pegaron *porque* entré sin pagar.
> Comimos hasta REVENTAR  Comimos *hasta* que se quedaron sin nada.
> Yo estoy entre REIR y LLORAR * Perífrasis de infinitivo*
> Este foro sirve para APRENDER  Este foro sirve *para* que los extranjeros aprendan.
> Me reganaron por HABLAR mucho  Me regañaron *porque* todos hablaban mucho
> Juan se escondiO tras PERDER las elecciones  Juan se escondió después *de* que su amigo perdió las eleccionones.
> Mi equipo lleva tres meses sin PERDER  Mi equipo lleva tres meses *sin* que le ganen.


----------



## Outsider

lazarus1907 said:


> Easy: _Antes de que vayas a clase, hago mis tareas_.
> 
> In your teacher's example, before YOU go to the class, YOU do the task; that's why you use infinitive. If it is before HE goes to class, YOU do your task, then you must conjugate.
> No lo encontrarás porque no existe tal regla. A continuación, ejemplos con preposiciones, con y sin infinitivo:
> 
> Voy a comer (perífrasis de infinitivo).
> Vengo a invitar.
> Vengo a que me invites.
> 
> Sueño con ser rico.
> Sueño con que seas rico.
> 
> Estoy harto de trabajar.
> Estoy harto de que trabajes.
> 
> Antes *de* saber la regla, creía que después de una preposición se usa el infinitivo.
> Antes *de* que supieras la regla, creías que después de una preposición se usa el infinitivo.


Pero todas esas tienen *que* tras la preposición.


----------



## lazarus1907

Outsider said:


> Pero todas esas tienen *que* tras la preposición.


Sí, pero no puedes usar esa regla de que después de la preposición debes usar forzosamente un verbo en infinitivo. Pocos dirían "Vivieron allí hasta trasladarse"; lo normal es "... hasta que se trasladaron". Nadie diría "Estaré aquí hasta terminar",  "... hasta que termine". Hay muchos factores a la hora de decidir si se usa el infinitivo o una subordinada con "que", pero en cualquier caso, la regla es una patata.


----------



## juandiego

@Lazarus.

Sí, pero *inmediatamente* después de una preposición, no se me ha ocurrido aún un ejemplo de verbo que no esté en infinitivo, y llevo como media hora pensando.

Yo creo que no está nada fuera de lo común decir: _Estaré aquí hasta terminar(lo)_. Incluso tan común como: _...hasta que termine_, si se desea enfatizar el objeto del verbo, o sea, creo que es muy similar decir: _...hasta terminarlo_ que _...hasta que lo termine_.


----------



## lazarus1907

juandiego said:


> @Lazarus.
> 
> Sí, pero *inmediatamente* después de una preposición, no se me ha ocurrido aún un ejemplo de verbo que no esté en infinitivo, y llevo como media hora pensando.
> 
> Yo creo que no está nada fuera de lo común decir: _Estaré aquí hasta terminar(lo)_. Incluso tan común como: _...hasta que termine_, si se desea enfatizar el objeto del verbo, o sea, creo que es muy similar decir: _...hasta terminarlo_ que _...hasta que lo termine_.


Inmediatamente no, no lo niego, pero no se puede expresar todo en español a base de infinitivos todo el tiempo, y al grito de que después de una preposición no se puede conjugar. Se conjuga cuando surge la necesidad, y siempre usando el "que".

Supón que quieres decir en español "I'm tired of your complaining". ¿Cómo lo dirías? *Estoy cansado de... *¿Qué infinitivo pones aquí? ¿Quejarme? ¿Quejarte? 

De todas maneras, "Estaré aquí hasta terminarlo" sí suena bien, pero "Estaré aquí hasta terminar" no.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Easy: _Antes de que vayas a clase, hago mis tareas_.
> 
> In your teacher's example, before YOU go to the class, YOU do the task; that's why you use infinitive. If it is before HE goes to class, YOU do your task, then you must conjugate.
> No lo encontrarás porque no existe tal regla. A continuación, ejemplos con preposiciones, con y sin infinitivo:
> 
> Voy *a* comer (perífrasis de infinitivo).
> Vengo *a* invitar.
> Vengo *a* que me invites.
> 
> Sueño *con* ser rico.
> Sueño *con* que seas rico.
> 
> Estoy harto *de* trabajar.
> Estoy harto *de* que trabajes.
> 
> Antes *de* saber la regla, creía que después de una preposición se usa el infinitivo.
> Antes *de* que supieras la regla, creías que después de una preposición se usa el infinitivo.


 

Lazarus, hay que distinguir las construcciones lexicalizadas o conjunciones de las preposiciones propias. Aquí hay una lista :

*Locuciones conjuntivas *

*Las locuciones conjuntivas* *antes que, antes de que, después que, después de que pueden usarse indistintamente: *

Antes que llegaran, habló conmigo. 
Antes de que llegaran, habló conmigo.
Después que lo dijo, se arrepintió. 
Después de que lo dijo, se arrepintió. 
*En construcciones que expresan "preferencia*", sólo se usa la locución conjuntiva antes que:
Antes que comprometerme con usted, prefiero esperar. 
*Otras locuciones conjuntivas* que ofrecen duda son: *a medida que, a pesar de que y con tal que.* 

Saludos
Ivy29


----------



## asm

Cierto que se pueden cambiar, pero la preposiciOn desaparece antes del verbo. En todos los casos (nuevos) el verbo estA precedido por  conjunciones (u otras formas), pero no por preposiciones.
La pregunta original no se enfoca a saber si esa expresiones pueden construirse de una forma diferente, lo que se desea saber es si la preposicion obliga el uso del infinitivo, y a mi juicio sI lo requiere.



lazarus1907 said:


> Excepto en las perífrasis de infinitivo (donde el infinitivo es obligatorio), todas las frases se pueden modificar para que exijan un verbo conjugado en lugar del infinitivo. Tan solo hay que cambiar el sujeto de la subordinada:


----------



## micafe

Jellby said:


> Be careful, this "cabe" is not a preposition, it's a form of the verb "caber" (and "decir que ella..." is the subject). The preposition "cabe" is very seldom used, archaic, and it means "next to": "usaba poner cabe sí un jarillo de vino".


 
Yes, you're absolutely right. That was a mistake on my part. It sounded good though 

¡Gracias!!


----------



## micafe

*asm: *En el ejemplo "segUn vimos", segUn actUa como adverbio.

¿Cómo puedes decir eso, asm??. ¿Viste mis ejemplos sacados del DRAE??


*2.**prep.* Con arreglo, o en conformidad, a lo que, o a como._*Según veamos.*__*Según se encuentre* mañana el enfermo_
*4. prep.* De la misma suerte o manera que. _Todo queda __*según estaba*._
*5. prep.* Por el modo en que. _La cabeza sin toca, ni con otra cosa adornada que con sus mismos cabellos, que eran sortijas de oro, __*según eran* rubios y enrizados._


lazarus1907 ya te dió ejemplos de cómo se pueden cambiar esas frases entonces no lo voy a repetir aquí, pero creo que queda claro.  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ivy29

micafe said:


> *asm: *En el ejemplo "segUn vimos", segUn actUa como adverbio.
> 
> ¿Cómo puedes decir eso, asm??. ¿Viste mis ejemplos sacados del DRAE??
> 
> 
> *2.**prep.* Con arreglo, o en conformidad, a lo que, o a como._*Según veamos.*__*Según se encuentre* mañana el enfermo_
> *4. prep.* De la misma suerte o manera que. _Todo queda __*según estaba*._
> *5. prep.* Por el modo en que. _La cabeza sin toca, ni con otra cosa adornada que con sus mismos cabellos, que eran sortijas de oro, __*según eran* rubios y enrizados._
> 
> 
> lazarus1907 ya te dió ejemplos de cómo se pueden cambiar esas frases entonces no lo voy a repetir aquí, pero creo que queda claro.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


 
*Emilio Alarcos* excluye de las *preposiciones* clásicas ( átonas), 'según' por ser tónica. Otras descartadas son PRO, AQUENDE, ALLENDE. Además toda *regla* tiene excepciones

Numerales 283-284. 'Gramática de la Lengua Española

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

asm said:


> Cierto que se pueden cambiar, pero la preposiciOn desaparece antes del verbo. En todos los casos (nuevos) el verbo estA precedido por  conjunciones (u otras formas), pero no por preposiciones.
> La pregunta original no se enfoca a saber si esa expresiones pueden construirse de una forma diferente, lo que se desea saber es si la preposicion obliga el uso del infinitivo, y a mi juicio sI lo requiere.


Si te pones así, de acuerdo: No puedes poner un verbo conjugado inmediatamente después de una preposición, pero tampoco puedes construir cinco de cada seis frases usando solo el infinitivo, porque estás obligado a usar una conjunción y un verbo conjugado (probablemente en subjuntivo), como ya dijo Outsider.

Extendamos esta regla entonces:
No se puede conjugar un verbo después de un artículo.
No se puede conjugar un verbo después de otro verbo conjugado.
No se puede conjugar un verbo después de un determinante.
No se puede conjugar un verbo después de un verbo en forma no personal.
No se puede conjugar un verbo después de adjetivos que funcionen como tal.
Muy útil.


----------



## RushRealSlow

I think there is a very easy way to understand this...you conjugate a verb after a preposition if you have the conjenction que and it starts a new clause. 

For example you would say
Despues ducharme, me visto because the preposition is all in the first clause of the sentence, and you dont have que there to connect the clauses

but you could say Me visto antes de que me ducho since you have the antes de QUE to connect the two clauses and you need a conjugated verb in the second clause


----------



## lazarus1907

RushRealSlow said:


> but you could say Me visto antes de *que me ducho* since you have the antes de QUE to connect the two clauses and you need a conjugated verb in the second clause


The problem is that you wouldn't say such thing, but "Me visto antes de ducharme" (if you really do such thing, of course), because the subject is the same for both clauses.


----------



## Fernando

The real difference between Spanish of English is the use of infinitive rather than gerund after prepositions, but you can use, as Lazarus has said ad nauseam other conjugated forms (which are usually more natural than infinitive).

There are strange or not examples in Spanish of verb+conjugated forms, such as "En acabe, nos vamos" (vulgar?) or "Según nos vimos, nos pegamos".



lazarus1907 said:


> "Me visto antes de ducharme"


----------



## Basenjigirl

I've got nothing to add to this thread, only to say that you guys are very patient and nice.


----------



## micafe

Ivy29 said:


> *Emilio Alarcos* excluye de las *preposiciones* clásicas ( átonas), 'según' por ser tónica.
> Ivy29


 
Eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que se está hablando. Se dijo que después de ninguna preposición se podían conjugar los verbos.

Nadie habló de átonas ni de tónicas. Si Emilio Alarcos excluye 'según', eso nada tiene que ver con la pregunta. La *Real Academia Española de la Lengua, *que es la máxima autoridad en la materia en el mundo, la considera una preposición, como tal la pone en su *Diccionario* y en los ejemplos que da los verbos están conjugados.

Naturalmente toda regla tiene excepciones, o como se dice, las excepciones confirman la regla. Entonces, cuando se enseña una regla, se debe también enseñar las excepciones, de otra manera el aprendizaje no es completo. 

Para enseñar una cosa a medias es mejor no enseñar nada.


----------



## RushRealSlow

after reading everything here and looking at some examples i understad it very clearly now, thank you everbody


----------



## asm

micafe said:


> Naturalmente toda regla tiene excepciones, o como se dice, las excepciones confirman la regla. Entonces, cuando se enseña una regla, se debe también enseñar las excepciones, de otra manera el aprendizaje no es completo.
> 
> Para enseñar una cosa a medias es mejor no enseñar nada.


Tienes toda la razon, pero en los idiomas, y mas si es una segunda lengua, muchas veces aprendes (o enseñas) las reglas generales, y mucho despues ves las irregularidades. El caso de los verbos regulares e irregulares es un claro ejemplo. Al terminar la primera leccion de verbos en cualquier libro de espanol, uno pensaria que TODOS los verbos se conjugan cambiando la terminacion solamente, para luego saber (si es que el maestro llega a dicha leccion) de que las excepciones son muchas.

Saludos


----------



## micafe

asm said:


> Tienes toda la razon, pero en los idiomas, y mas si es una segunda lengua, muchas veces aprendes (o enseñas) las reglas generales, y mucho despues ves las irregularidades. El caso de los verbos regulares e irregulares es un claro ejemplo. Al terminar la primera leccion de verbos en cualquier libro de espanol, uno pensaria que TODOS los verbos se conjugan cambiando la terminacion solamente, para luego saber (si es que el maestro llega a dicha leccion) de que las excepciones son muchas.
> 
> Saludos


 
Como digas


----------



## sparkle814

RushRealSlow said:


> Antes de ir a mi clase, hago mi tarea.


 
Could you also say, "Antes de que voy a mi clase, hago mi tarea."? I know it sounds funny, but is it grammatically incorrect?

So, are both of these correct?
-Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta que se mudaron a los Estados Unidos.
-Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta mudarse a los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Ivy29

sparkle814 said:


> Could you also say, "Antes de que voy a mi clase, hago mi tarea."? I know it sounds funny, but is it grammatically incorrect?
> 
> So, are both of these correct?
> -Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta que se mudaron a los Estados Unidos.
> -Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta mudarse a los Estados Unidos.


 
Both are correct

Ivy29


----------



## micafe

sparkle814 said:


> Could you also say, "Antes de que voy a mi clase, hago mi tarea."? I know it sounds funny, but is it grammatically incorrect? *No, that's not grammatically correct.*
> 
> So, are both of these correct?
> -Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta que se mudaron a los Estados Unidos.
> -Mis antepasados vivieron en Polonia hasta mudarse a los Estados Unidos.


----------

